# Dealing with planer snipe



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a cheap Ryobi 12 inch planer.

While it seems to work fine in all other aspects, it leaves about an inch of snipe at the beginning and end of each piece unless I precede it with a piece of the same thickness and follow it up with one as well. As I'm sure some of you know this gets really old, really fast.

I extended the in-feed table by 16 inches and the out-feed tables by 24 thinking that would help, but it didn't.

I have heard some people say that lifting up on a piece as it goes in and as it comes out will help, but it doesn't seem to on this planer.

I usually just use the method I mentioned above. Or, I just make sure my pieces are longer than what I need, but that is not always possible, and I always feel like I'm wasting wood.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Also, is this just common of all planers? Are there any sub $500 planers that I could upgrade to that wouldn't have this problem? If not in that price range, what kind of money would I need to spend to move up to something that doesn't have a problem with snipe?

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've heard nothing but great things about the dewalt dw735 13" planer.

I feel your pain. I have an old ryobi AP10.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

1. If you aren't taking took big a bite out each pass you might see if you can adjust your infeed and outfeed rollers.

2. You might also want to check the knives, maybe they're a bit too high on the cutter head.


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

Fridge, that's the exact same planer that I have. HaHa

Ghidrah, I usually take off 1/64 or less on each pass. I don't get in any hurry!

I seem to get the same amount of snipe no matter how shallow or deep my cuts are. I'm pretty sure the knives are set right in the cutter head. I replaced them not too long ago, and it was the same before and after the change.

I have never adjusted the rollers, but I will look into that for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Skippy906 (Dec 16, 2012)

I have the same problem with the Dewalt 733, I learned to just cut my pieces longer and cut the snipe off. (shrugs shoulders)


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Lifting up on the piece as it goes in has not helped me. I Push down on the piece as it goes in until the wood begins to come out the other side and is therefore under both feeders. On the other end lifting up can indeed help. Perhaps you are not lifting up enough. I have my out feed support on my 733 set so that it goes up just a bit from the bed. Lifting up as it exits pushes on the outfield side roller and therefore forces the wood down against the bed. My 733 has cutter head lock but I don't use it often, except maybe on the last pass. Basically I just plan to cut the snipe off.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Raise the outer edges of your infeed and outfeed tables by 1/8". That should eliminate snipe with most boards. For longer stock, try to lift upward slightly as the piece exits the planer.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I had that same planer and lifting the board on each end cured the snipe so I then adjusted the in-feed and out feed tables to do the lifting for me. I had to do the same with my DeWalt planer. Maybe you are not lifting enough.


----------



## davidls (Mar 7, 2014)

I have the DeWalt dw735 and it snipes the ends like all the other planers. If the board is narrow enough make your final pass on the jointer. If it's too wide then I just make a few passes with a hand plane. This also has the advantage of removing the scallops from the surface.


----------



## texretvet (Jan 20, 2015)

I might try raising the infeed and outfeed tables a bit as many of you have suggested.

I will have to take it out and cut it. I put a solid piece of melamine in place of the metal bed and it extends about 12" out the front and 18" out the rear.


----------

